# Updated Rebel pics



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I know it's been forever and a day since I posted pics of him or the other dogs.I'll try to get some of the other 3 this weekend.For now here's Rebel.
Thanks for looking and hold on I got more!lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Lookin good! how old is he now?


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Good looking pup!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's more.Thanks for looking!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

redog said:


> Lookin good! how old is he now?


Thanks Dave!He's almost 7 months old now 


BastienBully said:


> Good looking pup!


Thanks!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's looking good Lisa! Him and Ices look so much more alike now than they did when they were younger, lol. You should check out my recent pix of *her.. I got a couple different threads in the Pix section... I do need to get some new ones with my new camera lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> He's looking good Lisa! Him and Ices look so much more alike now than they did when they were younger, lol. You should check out my recent pix of him.. I got a couple different threads in the Pix section... I do need to get some new ones with my new camera lol.


Thanks Bev!They do look alot alike now except Rebel has more of a doofus look to him whereas Ices looks more regal I think lol.He's such a butthead.
I sure will check out your threads :woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol @ regal.. she tries to act that way, but she's not really. She gets down and dirty with Roller! Rebel's living up to his name huh!?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

yep he does his own thing.
OMG you should here him playing with Hera or Pretty Girl.He gets so loud and vocal.I can here him halfway down the road.Does Ices do that too while playing?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Lisa, he is getting so big, love this litter, and those eyes are to die for


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh I love your boy! It's about damn time you shared him  looking good!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, she's very vocal. She talks to me too. If I talk her she responds with all sorts of whines, growls and barks and in different pitch ranges. She's definitely a character, that's for sure.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Lisa, he is getting so big, love this litter, and those eyes are to die for


yep his eyes are one of my favorite parts about him too 


Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Oh I love your boy! It's about damn time you shared him  looking good!


lol thanks!I've been meaning to share pics for a while but have been real busy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Growin up fast!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

yep too fast


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Now Jessie just needs to share recent pix of Jolene (littermate to Rebel and Ices), lol. Jessie, do you need me to take pix for you this weekend?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree!I've been wondering what the other pups look like


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The other people that got pups aren't members of the forum, or at least I don't think so. 

Jessie... we need to see Jo's pix!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's a handsome dude. I love his white head and cow spots. I can see the relation between him and Ices for sure.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> The other people that got pups aren't members of the forum, or at least I don't think so.
> 
> Jessie... we need to see Jo's pix!!


I know.I'm just curious if they've sent her pics of what they look like


EckoMac said:


> He's a handsome dude. I love his white head and cow spots. I can see the relation between him and Ices for sure.


Thanks!I love his white head too.That's what made me pick him


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, I am too! Would love to see how they're turning out. 

Shanna... they're definitely related. Would be awesome to be able to get a pic of them side by side, kinda like the one Tye posted of Odie and Jr with Megan. Aside from the head, and external organs, we may not be able to tell em apart lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Let me find some pix of Jo.. and had time to take many.. lol.. she's a butterball


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lisa, Jessie... Remember these?









Ices and Rebel playing for the last time!









Playing hide and seek under Jessie's end table.









Ices says, "I see you!" lol.









Not sure why this one took so long to upload to photobucket, but this is the last one I have of Rebel and Ice playing together.

These were taken with my phone, so the quality isn't that great for action shots...but I think they came out decent. Lisa, I'm not trying to thread-jack you. Jessie, hope you don't mind me posting these pix since they were taken in your house, lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

OK here are some of my phone.. lol





































CRAZY GIRL... LMAO


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

HAHA!I remember that.Ices was kicking his butt.He was like what the hell is this bitches problem


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

YAY! Jo pix! Lol Lisa, yeah poor Rebel didn't know what to do! 

Jo looks good! She ain't that fat Jessie. Let her come here with me for a week, lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's pretty Jessie!She has the look to her that you can tell she came from your family of dogs.They all have a certain look lol.Damn you Rebel for not having the circle m kennels look!lmao


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dixieland said:


> She's pretty Jessie!She has the look to her that you can tell she came from your family of dogs.They all have a certain look lol.Damn you Rebel for not having the circle m kennels look!lmao


Lmao.. I texted and emailed the other owners so should have pics of the littermates soon... circle m look.... never heard that before... lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Crappy pic but this is the one I got sent of that female we called buttplug


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

very cute pup, I love how his tail is half white  Thanks for sharing your boy!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! She looks so much like Ice and Rebel, it's not funny!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Awww! She looks so much like Ice and Rebel, it's not funny!


I know.. I think all of them look alike.. especially in their faces


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe that's the Circle M look lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Maybe that's the Circle M look lol.


Rotflmao :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad you liked that!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey now,quit plucking with me!lol.Look at Cali,then look at Teardrop,look at Medusa,look at Tonka,etc....they all have the same look about their faces.The same eyes,the same face shape,head shape.........It's the circle m look!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw, Lisa! Don't feel bad.. I know what you meant. You can tell they're all related. That usually comes with good breedings among good dogs though.


----------

